# (ارجو التثبيت ) لو عندك اى سؤال عن مجال التكييف او التبريد اتفضل وانا جاهز للإجابه



## المهندس برو (5 أكتوبر 2007)

يريت لو فى عند اى حد سؤال فأنا جاهز للغجابه ويريت اكون عند حسن ظنكم بيا 
وان شاء الله احاول افيدكم على قد ماقدر وان شاء الله مايكونشى فى اى اخطاء 
منى ةغن كانت هناك اى اخطاء فمنى ومن الشيطان ولكنى سوف احاول جاهدا على تقديم المساعده لمن 
يستحقها 
وتقبلو كل احترامى وتقديرى لإدارة المنتدى 
ودا اول موضوع ليا هنا فى المنتدى انا مشترك كامن فى منتدى المهندس وليا مواضيع كتير فى قسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكيه 
وعلى استعداد لاى اسإله 
يلا سلام 
مهندس محمد حجى 
هندسة المنصوره قسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكيه .:55:​


----------



## toty122 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

انا عندى سوال عاوز اعرف التمدد المباشر Dx عاوز اعرف اية هو بالتفصيل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أكتوبر 2007)

اهلأ وسهلأ ونرحب بك اجمل ترحيب .

ونتمنى ان يكون هناك تفاعل من قبل الأعضاء بطرح ما لديهم من اسئلة واستفسارات في مجال

التكييف .

تقبل تحياتي :55: 

والله الموفق .

البغدادي .


----------



## ميناجميل (5 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكممعك مينا جميل فنى تكييف وتبريد اما بعد فى الواقع عندى عطل واريد الرد عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر.......... جهاز يونيون اير سقفى حينما اشغله على نظام التبريد او التسخين او فان فقط يعمل بمروحه ضعيفه جداااااا مع العلم انى ازيد من سرعات الفان بالمعنى الاخر الفان يعمل بسرعه واحده فقط !!!!!!!!! ولكم جزيل الشكر مينا جميل menapepsi2002***********


----------



## toty122 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

التمدد المباشر الdx ممكن علشان الضرورة


----------



## المهندس برو (5 أكتوبر 2007)

_اولا انا هرد على سؤال التمدد المباشر dx _
_ولكن اولا لتعلم ان دورات التبريد منها انواع عديده فمنها دوائر التبريد التى تعمل بالانضغاط وهى التى تعتمد على انضغاط غاز معين وهو الفريون _
_وهناك نوع اخر من دوائر التبريد وهو دوائر التبريد التى تعمل بالامتصاص وهى التى تعتمد فى عملها على امتصاص غاز معين مثل الامونيا والتى تستخدم فى الاماكن التى يتولد فيها البخار _
_وهناك تبريد كهروحرارى _
_ولكن لن اطيل عليك فأردت ان اوضح لك فقط بعض من انواع الدوائر _
_ولقد ذكرت لك ان هناك نوع من الدوائر التى تعمل بالانضغاط وهى دوائر الفريون _
_والتمدد المباشر هو النوع المستخدم مثلا فى الثلاجه المنزليه او المجمدات او اجهزة التكييف المنزليه مثل الاجهزه المنفصله او اجهزة الشباك وفى هذه الانواع يمر مركب التبريد( م. ت ) داخل ملفات المواسير ثم يمر الهواء عليه مباشرة فيحدث التبادل الحرارى بين الهواء ومركب التبريد المار خلال المواسير فيبرد الهواء وهذا هو التمدد المباشر ._
_اما هناك نوع اخر وهو التمدد الغير مباشر non d.x_
_وهو المستخدم فى عمليات التكييف المركزى حيث يتم استخدام وحدة تبريد لتبريد كميه من الماء وامرارهذه المياه بواسطة المضخات فى ملفات مواسير داخل الغرف المراد تكييفها ليمر عليها الهواء وتحدث عملية تبريد الهواء _
_ويستخدم التمدد الغير مباشر فى الوحدات الكبيره لأنه لو استخدم التمدد المباشر فسنحتاج لكميه كبيره من مركب التبريد حسب حجم الوحده واذا حدث عطل ما فى الوحده فإن الخساره تكون كبيره _
_وأسف على اى تقصير او اى خطأ واذا كنت قد اخطأت الرد فأطلب من الساده الزملاء إرشادى وتوجيهى _
_يلا سلام _
_مهندس محمد حجى _


----------



## المهندس برو (5 أكتوبر 2007)

اما عن سؤال الزميل مينا جميل 
فالعطل واضح جدا يازميلى 
اريد منك اولا ان تتاكد من سلامة كباستور مروحة الوحده الداخليه فيمكن ان يكون تالف 
دولن اقصد بمعنى تالف انه منتهى الصلاحيه 
ولكن قد يكون اصبح ضعيف او ان جهد التفريغ له اصبح غير كافى لتشغيل المروحه بطبيعتها 
اما لو اختبرته وكان سليم فأريد منك ان تختبر اطراف الكارته وهم ثلاثة اطراف 
السرعه العاليه ثم الوسط ثم الاقل سرعه 
فربما يكون العطل ناتج من تلف عدد 2 ريلاى من الموجودين على الكارته والخاصين بتغيير سرعات المروحه يمكن ان يكون ريلاى السرعه العاليه والمتوسطه تالفين 
والمروحه تعمل على السرعه البطيئه 
اما اذا كان اطراف الكارته سليمه فيمكن ان يكون العطل من داخل المحرك نفسه 
(محرك مروحة الوحده الداخليه ) فيمكن ان تكون الملفات بها مشكله 
يمكن ان يكون ايضا هناك بعض الاحتكاك فى عمود المحرك نتيجة تلف رولمان البلى او تلف الجلب يمكن ان تلاحظ ذلك من صوت المحرك مع تغيير السرعات 
ويمكن ان يكون هناك احتكاك لريشة المروحه نفسها مع غطاء بلاور الهواء البلاستيك 
ويمكن ايضا ان يكون تم عمل تعديل فى سرعات المروحه من قبل فنى اخر وقد لغى سرعتين للمروحه 
فأريد منك ان تحاول وتبعث لى بسبب العطل بعد ان تتوصل إليه بإذن رب العالمين 
والله الموفق والمعين 
واشكرك على حسن ثقتك بى 
يلا سلام 
مهندس محمد حجى


----------



## المهندس برو (5 أكتوبر 2007)

الزميل العزيز شكرى محمد نورى 
اشكرك على ترحيبك بى فى منتداكم الرائع هذا وسوف احاول جاهدا ان ارد على اسألة جميع الاعضاء 
وان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بى 
وشكرا لإدارة المنتدى ولك يازميلى العزيز 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام 
يلا سلام 
مهندس محمد حجى


----------



## المهندس برو (5 أكتوبر 2007)

وانا فى انتظار اى اسأله من الساده الاعضاء 
وسامحونى ان كنت قد تأخرت فى الرد اكيد كلكم عارفين يعنى ايه طالب هندسه وعارفين قد ايه بيبقى مشغول مابين الكليه والتقارير وخاصة انى بشتغل فى شركة تكييف فعشان كده وقتى كله مش ملكى خالص 
يلا سلام 
مهندس محمد حجى


----------



## hady haggag (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*سؤال عن دائره التبريد بالامتصاص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو منك ان تشرح لى ماهيه دئراه التبريد بالامتصاص 
وكيفيه عمل هذه الدوره ماذا هى فائده المولد 
وهل يمكن دمجهامع دائره تبريد بالانضغاط او لا 
مع توضيح ذلك فى رسوم


----------



## المهندس برو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
دائرة التبريد بالامتصاص هى دائره سهله جدا 
ولكن يطول شرحها بعض الشئ وسوف اشرحها لك ولكنى قرأت سؤالك مبكرا وكنت على ميعاد سفر وبعد ان اعود سوف اشرحها لك 
والله الموفق والمعين 
يلا سلام 
مهندس محمد حجى


----------



## toty122 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا المهندس برو على اجابة السؤال بتاع dx


----------



## air_con (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير.*


----------



## نعناع (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*شرح طريقة ضبط Lp و Hp فى دائرة التبريد او التكييف*

شرح طريقة ضبط Lp وhp فى دائرة التبريد او التكييف
مثل لذلك مثل شحن ثلاجة عرض او فى تكييف مركزى بسبب تلف و تغيره Lp و Hp ؟
هل يوجد فرق Lp وhp سوء فى ثلاجة العرض او التكييف المركزى من الاستخدام ؟
ممكن شرح بالصور لكتمال المعلومة لو سمحت


----------



## المهندس برو (9 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام عليكم 
لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام اود ان اشكركم على ثقتكم بى 
ولكنى أسف جدا لتغيبى عن المنتدى طيلة اربعة ايام وذلك رغما عنى بسبب ظروف سفر كان لابد منها
وسوف ارد على جميع الاسئله غدا ان شاء الله وذلك لانى مرهق جدا الان بسبب عودتى من السفر 
يلا سلام 
مهندس محمد حجى


----------



## لبيك يا اقصى (10 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم لقد طلبت في هذا المنتدى عن موضوع تمديدات الغازات الطبيه في المستشفيات ولكن لم اجد الجواب الكافي فالمطلوب مني تصميم الغازات الطبيه للمستشفى وانا لا اعلم الكثير عن هذا النظام لذلك ارجو ان كان لديك اي معلومات عن تركيب النظام وطرق تصميم المواسير ان لا تبخل بها علينا ولك مني جزيل الشكر 

ملاحظه : اعلم ان الموضوع ربما يكون بعيد نوعا ما عن موضوعات التكييف والتبريد ولكن الحاجه الماسه هي ما جعلني اطلب منك هذا الطلب الذي اتمنى ان اجد الاجابه عليه ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز لبيك يا اقصى .
تحية طيبة .

اقتباس .

ملاحظه : اعلم ان الموضوع ربما يكون بعيد نوعا ما عن موضوعات التكييف والتبريد 

بالعكس موضوع تمديدات الغازات الطبيه في المستشفيات هو من صلب مهندس التبريد والتكييف .

والرابط التالي يلبي طموحك وطلبك .




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62656&highlight=%C7%E1%DB%C7%D2%C7%CA+%C7%E1%D8%C8%ED%C9


البغدادي:55:


----------



## elreedy (11 أكتوبر 2007)

انا نفسى اخد دورة تبريد كويسة او حد يشرحلى كويس ولو بالفلوس بس اهم حاجة العملى


----------



## محمد بحريه (16 أكتوبر 2007)

انا فنى تكييف اريد ان اسال عن عيب اسمه بالبلدى باى باص اى بلف السحب يفتح على الطرد مع العلم ان الفريون ناقص اول ما اشحن عند ضغط 20 يعمل باى باص اول عيب السدد و لكن قابلنى جهاز غيرت الفلتر و الماسوره الشعريه و عمل باى باص عند 20 و مش سدد اول مره قابلنى العيب غيرت و اشتغل بكفاءه و لكن هذا الجهاز كله سليم هل الكمبريسور مفوت ام ماذا اريد الرد افادكم الله


----------



## المهندس برو (25 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الزميل محمد بحريه 
العطل واضح جدا امامك وانت وضعت ردك نيابتا عنى والرد هو ان الكباس مفوت 

وفى كثير من الاحيان لايكون الفلتر او الماسوره الشعريه لهما اى دخل فى هذا العطل فهذا العطل يحدث فى الوحدات المركزيه فأين هنا الفلتر لايوجد 
اين الماسوره الشعريه لاتوجد بل يوجد صمامات تمدد حراريه وغيرها وحتى الصمامات اذا حاولت تنظيفها لن تجد العطل منها 
فقد تلف صمام السحب 
وشكرا على ثقتك بى 
يلا سلام 
مهندس محمد حجى


----------



## عروس البحر (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*ارجول المساعدة بسرعة جدا*

انا طالبة في بكالريوس هندسة قسم عمارة وعايزة اعرف تسلسل ابعاد دكت التكييف وكمان عايزة اعرف لو موقع غرفة التكييف بعيد عن المبني ازاي اوصل الهواء المكيف للبدروم في المبني بتعاي وبعدين اوزعه علي باقي اجزاء المبني وفي حالة ان المبني بتاعي فندق


----------



## محمد بحريه (26 أكتوبر 2007)

سؤال يا بش مهندس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا الكباس يفتح بلف السحب على الطرد بتكييف كارير 5 حصان ولا يوجد سدد بالدائرة و الضغط على 20و جربت كبسه خارج الدائره جيد و اول ما لحمته و بشحن اول ما يوصل 20 يفتح بلف السحب على الطرد فهل الكباس مفوت وعلى فكره غيرت الكابلارىبنفس الطول و القطر وركبت فلتر قبل الكابلارىو قبل تركيبهم نظفت بنتروجين و فريون22 افيدنى افادك الله


شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## محمد بحريه (26 أكتوبر 2007)

حدثت معى قبل ذالك و غيرتهم و الجهاز يعمل بكفاءهو كان العيب سدد فهل يوجد عيوب اخرى غير التفوييت


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عروس البحر (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بليز حد يرد عليا


----------



## dado_hoho (17 يناير 2008)

لو سمحت ترد عليا انا عايز اعرف ازاي اختار درجه حراره المكثف وضغطه وازاي اعرف كميه الفريون اللي بتلف في الدائره بمعادلات ياريت ويتريت تراسلني علي الاميل لاني عندي مشروع بليز 
ممنوع وضع البريد الالكتروني
الادارة


----------



## م محمد المصرى (20 يناير 2008)

الله يكرمكم أى حاجة عن المبخرات


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (20 يناير 2008)

الله يجزاك خير اخوي وبالتوفيق


----------



## amar.merah (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن افادتي ببعض المواضيع في ما يخص التكييف والتبريد بس بالفرنسي 
تقبلو مني فائق الاحترام شكرا


----------



## الشعال (21 يناير 2008)

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى العزيز فى الاسلام لدى ثلاجة بخارية كانت تخرج فى الماء بعد كل يوم تقريبا والان توقفت عن خروج الماء علما بانى قد وجدت ريلى محروق فى خلف الثلاج وبه اربع اسلاك اثنان سمكهما اكبر من الاثنين الاخرين فعندما قمت بتوصيل السلكين ببعضهما اشتغلت الثلاجة والسوال ماوظيفة السلكين الاخرين الاقل سمكا هل لتسخين الثلج حتىينزل ماء علما بانى لم اجد الريلى فى الاسواق فهل هناك بديل للريلى وما هى فائدته للثلاجة كما راجيا منكم دائرة تشغيل الثلاجة البخارية بالصور وراجيا منك كل الرجا ان تسامحنى على اطالة السوال ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان ودمت بفائق الاحترام والسلام


----------



## مصطفى-و (23 يناير 2008)

أخوتي الأكارم 
تحية طيبة وبعد,,,
إذا أمكن أي حد يرد على سؤالي وهو كيفية عمل دارة التبريد بغاز النشادر ( الأمونيا ) على الحراره بدون ضاغط . ( الشرح مع الرسم وحساب الكميه بالضبط ).
وشكراً لكم مقدماً وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاطف محفوظ القاضى (23 يناير 2008)

أرغب فى الحصول على درجات الحراره الخاصه بغرف التبريد ةالتجميد walk in fridges والموصى بها من قبل جمعيه التيريد والتكييف للتبريد والتكييف ashrae
وشكرا


----------



## أنجل_007_909 (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة و بعد.... 

اذا من الممكن الاجابة عن سوالي و هو كيف يتم تحديد الوحدة الخارجية الازمة لغرف التبريد؟

و شكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## عامل متعلم (24 يناير 2008)

انا عندي سؤال ويا ريت تجاوبني عليه باقصى وقت اذا ممكن 
السؤال بقول:
كيف يعمل المكييف .اريد توضيحا كاملا لعملية التبريد؟؟!


----------



## الشعال (27 يناير 2008)

راجيا من حظرتكم الاجابة ادا كان فى الامكان


----------



## الشعال (27 يناير 2008)

http://.jphttp://www5.0zz0.com/2008/01/27/17/831033500g


----------



## الشعال (27 يناير 2008)

http://www5.0zz0.com/thumbs/2008/01/27/17/831033500


----------



## شنيق عمر (30 يناير 2008)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته 
سؤال:/ حول مكيف هوائي يعمل بإنتظام لولا يتوقف ماالسبب .
في حالة يكون المكيف في الشتاء يعمل ولايسخن .
ماهو دور كوندوستار


----------



## شنيق عمر (30 يناير 2008)

السلام وعليكم حياك الله 
لدي سؤال أخر : ثلاجة تعمل ولكن من الأسفل تعمل الثلج كثيرا
ويعمل قطرات من الماء ما السبب.
أريد الجواب علي السؤالين 
وأشكركم كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم ونصركم الله .


----------



## شنيق عمر (30 يناير 2008)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته .
لدي سؤال في الغسالة الكهربائية إذا أمكن : العطل هو أنها لاتغسل ماهو السبب


----------



## شنيق عمر (31 يناير 2008)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته .
ما عمل كوندنستار في الثلاجة مع شرحها من فضلك 
أريد المخطط ليترموستا الثلاج مع الشرح كيف تعمل ..
أريد شرحا لي ترموستا ومادورها


----------



## شنيق عمر (31 يناير 2008)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وتعالي وبركاته .
سؤال : مكيف هوائي يعمل في الشتاء ولا يسخن ما السبب.؟
مكيف هوائي يعمل ولا يتوقف ما السبب؟ 
ثلاجة تعمل ولكن الثلج من الأسفل كثيرا؟
أريد المخطط باالشرح لعمل الترموستا ؟
وشكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## QAYSJO (1 فبراير 2008)

ممكن اعرف مقاسات المناسبة لبعض قطع دكت offest and elbow reducer عند التفصيل


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

_شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير._


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

_شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير_


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

_شكرا لك--------_


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

_شكرا لك--------............_


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

_شكرا لك--------.......000_


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

000000000000000........................0000000000000000


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

00000000.......0000..0


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

3.0000000001210000000..........00000000


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

213120.................................


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

213120..2222222222...............................


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

213120..22222222222222222222222555555555555555


----------



## مروان عياصره (3 فبراير 2008)

555555555555555552222222222222222222222..............


----------



## شنيق عمر (3 فبراير 2008)

حياك الله يامهندس والحمد والشكر لله علي رجوعك باالسلامة 
أري الإجابة علي أسئلتي من فضلك وشكرا 

اللهم أنصر إخواننا في فلسطين أهل غزة اللهم فرج همهم


----------



## شنيق عمر (4 فبراير 2008)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وتعالي و بركاته

ثلاجة تعمل عادي ولكن في الأسفل يوجد الثلج كثيرا ماالسبب؟
ماهو دور الترموستا في الثلاجة


----------



## علي قنديل (4 فبراير 2008)

*سؤال في ال heat pipe ارجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم يا اخى ومع الشكر الجزيل الذي تبذله في هذا الموقع العظيم ، ارجو مساعدتي بخصوص مشروع التخرج و هو عن ال heat pipe وانا بحاجة ماسة جدا لفكرة يمكن لطالب مثلي تطبيقها في مجال ال heat pipe و اتمنى الاستفادة من خبرتكم في هذا المجال وادامكم الله للخير والعطاء


----------



## الشعال (5 فبراير 2008)

*لدى سوال لو تسمحوا*

بعد السلام انا لدى ثلاجة بابين بخاريه نوع SAMSUNG SR-209TD فجاة انقطع تنزيل الماء وتراكم الثلج فى الفريزر العلوى وبدات تشتغل على طول فاشتريت لها ثرموستات التى فى الفريزر العلوى وركبتها ولكن مازالت تشتغل على طول بدون توقف علما بان الثرموستات التى اشتريتها قال لى صاحب المحل انها لثلاجه بخاريه ارجو منكم معرفت سبب العطل ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (5 فبراير 2008)

*عسى خير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
واضح ان التواصل انقطع مع المهندس برو لعل المانع يكون خير
وإذا كان حد عنده رد على استفسار او اكثر ياريت يرد على السائلين خصوصا ان فيه ناس مستعجلين...
:81:


----------



## كريم مجدى (10 فبراير 2008)

المهندس برو تحيه طيبه ومجهود مشكور لى سؤال واتعشم الجابه عليه عندى وحده (7ح) سيميسيلد ماركه كوبلاند السؤال هو كيف يتم اختيار الاكسبنشن الازم وباستخدام فريون(r22) للوصول الى درجه (-20) ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alfahad33 (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
لدي سوال عن الثلاجات عن كيفية معرفة اعطالها مثل الtimer 
مقاسات الكمبروسرات للثلاجات والفريزر :81: 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## شنيق عمر (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته 
مكيف هوائي من نوع سبليت السبب لايتوقف ؟ 

شكرا.


----------



## حسام المهندس حسام (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للمبادرة عزيزي
سؤالي هو التالي:
كم يبلغ معدل استهلاك الوقود في الساعة لمرجل من نوع بيدروس استطاعته 300 كيلو كالوري مع تبان الاستهلاك في الحالة العظمى والصغرى إذا أمكن وبكون شاكر كتير الك إذا بعتلي ياه على *****ي [email protected] .com وشكرا كتير


----------



## محمدكريم (18 فبراير 2008)

عزيزى المهندس برو اولا اشكرك على اهتمامك ان يعم النفع على اعضاء الملتقى,,,,ثانيا انا عندى سؤال وهو| عايز اعرف اشتغل على برنامج لحسابات الداكت عندى برناكج بسيط حملته من الملتقى ولكن اريد ان اعرف اشتغل عليه واعرف احدد اطوال الداكت وسرعات الهواء ومقاسات مخارج الهوا....اطلت عليكم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعيد نور الدين (18 فبراير 2008)

برامج (hap 2.4 &black load) لحساب الاحمال


----------



## عبدالرحيم معلهش (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بعد اذنك يابشمهندس انا حاسس انى عندى معلومات بامر كتيره عن دوائر الكنترول الخاصه بالتكييف او الدوائر العامه للموتر ياريت تقلى ازاى افيد الاخوه الزوار منى


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيح


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيحه


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعه


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او ( بدي معلو مات عامه


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او ( بدي معلو مات عامه وشامله عن


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او ( بدي معلو مات عامه وشامله عن تكيف


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او ( بدي معلو مات عامه وشامله عن تكييف


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او ( بدي معلو مات عامه وشامله عن تكييف السيارات


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او ( بدي معلو مات عامه وشامله عن تكييف السيارات ومكيف


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او ( بدي معلو مات عامه وشامله عن تكييف السيارات ومكيف السياره في اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او ( بدي معلو مات عامه وشامله عن تكييف السيارات ومكيف السياره في اقرب وقت ممكن قبل


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او ( بدي معلو مات عامه وشامله عن تكييف السيارات ومكيف السياره في اقرب وقت ممكن قبل شهر 3


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او ( بدي معلو مات عامه وشامله عن تكييف السيارات ومكيف السياره في اقرب وقت ممكن قبل شهر 3 _2008


----------



## فني تكييف وتبريد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته تحيه طيبه وبعد الى جميع اصدقائي في المنتدى ارجو المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن انا شاب خريج جديد ومقبل على وظيف لاكنها تكيس سيارات وانا بدي بعض المعلومات او ( بدي معلو مات عامه وشامله عن تكييف السيارات ومكيف السياره في اقرب وقت ممكن قبل شهر 3 _2008 وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## مهندس حالم (26 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم تحيه طيبه وبعد 
اريد من سعادتك يا مهندس طريقه شحن وتفريغ وحده الشلر من الزيت
ودمت بخير


----------



## مهندس حالم (26 فبراير 2008)

*طريقه شحن وتفريغ الشلر من الزيت*

:83: السلام عليكم تحيه طيبه وبعد 
اريد من سعادتك يا مهندس طريقه شحن وتفريغ وحده الشلر من الزيت
ودمت بخير


----------



## حسني كامل القلاوي (27 فبراير 2008)

ارجو من الساده المهندسين افادتي عن كل ما يتعلق باعمال التركيب والصيانة للمكيفات لانني التحقت بعمل جديد في شركة دايكن للتمييف بالسعودية وخبرتي قليلة جدا . بس رجاء الرد يكون بالعربي أو دلوني على كتب عربية تساعدني في هذا الخصوص. بريدي الالكتروني
husny74***********


----------



## منييب (19 مارس 2008)

_اخى العيزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة عندى بالنسبة غرف التبريد والتجميد التى تعمل بالمياة وذلك عن طريق وحدة مركزية الرجاء الشرح مع الصورة ولكم جزيل الشكر_


----------



## محير الحلوين (20 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته :
أدام الله في عمرك
التشلر: من بعد إذ حضرت أريد توضيحا مفصلا توضيحا كاملا إن تكرمت علينا
وعن أجهزة الأمان و الأجهزة المساعدة و الأساسية في دارة التكييف المركزي ذات الإستطاعات العالية:30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30:


----------



## حسن الأديب (21 مارس 2008)

عاوز اعرف كيف حمل الملفات من موقع الرابيش


----------



## مهندس ماز (22 مارس 2008)

ممكن شرح لطريقة التكييف بالطائرات هذي ثاني مررة اكرر سؤالي بالموقع واتكنى القى رد شامل وكامل . ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## إياد عبدالقادر (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
لدي مشروع تخرج تكييف لمستشفى
طبعا نحتاج لتصميم الخط الراجع return
طبعا التطبيق هو مستشفى لذلك لا نريد ان يعود الهواء المشفوط من الداخل الى التشيلر مرة ثانية
طبعا نستخدم الهواء النقي من الخارج
لذلك قمت بتصمميم dcut للخط الراجع لسحب الهواء وربط جميع ال duct على طريقة ال branch او ال tracks بحيث تتصل ببعضها البعض وبالنهاية تصل الي centrfigul fan لشفط الهواء واخارجه للخارج
طبعا استخدمت ف يتصميم الدكت Q ventalation sensible واوجدت ال ventaltion ثم اوجدت ابعاد ال duct
برأيكم هل هذا جيد ام اقوم بتغيير الخطة وعمل zones لمساحات متقاربة وتصميم ducts لكل zone وربطه بي auxust fan ام ان طريقيتي جيدة


----------



## حسين عبد العال (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد معرفه البدائل المستخدمه لفريون22 في الشيللرات


----------



## drsh100100 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

يا بشمهندس برو دوائر التبريد بالامتصاص
absorber system
مائع التبريد عبارة عن (مياة+لثيم برومايد)ودة حاجة تانية خالص


----------



## رائد حمامرة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

زودنا بمشروع خدمات المباني (تمديدات صحية تدفئة تكييف )


----------



## اسحاق نصيب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا مهندس برو اريد منك ان تشرحلي كيف يتم انشاء غرفة تبريد ان امكن الصور


----------



## اشرف محمد (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز
لدى ثلاجه 12 قدم تقوم بتكوين كميه ثلج رهيبه هل هذا عيب فى ظبط الثرموستات وماهى الدرجه المناسبه للظبط فى الصيف والدرجه المناسبه فى الشتاء 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## QAYSJO (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اذا زدنا static pressure on fan coil unit هل يزيد او يقل التيار؟ ولماذا


----------



## م شهاب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بالف خير عندي سؤال اذا ممكن 
انا مهندس تكييف متخرج حديثا وليس لدي الخبرة الكافية في مجال حسابات الاحمال الحرارية يشكل كامل 
لذا ارجول المساعدة ببعض البرامج المتاحة لديكم وجزاكم الله عني كل خير


----------



## anton janho (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف يمكن نقل المكيف من مكان الى اخر


----------



## أحمد أبراهيم يونس (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وأنتم بخير أرجو الأجابه على سؤالي هذا لماذا دائما كمبرسونات الثلاجات والكنديسر الشبكه الخلفيه للثلاجه تطلى بلون أسود أرجو الأجابه بسرعه مع الشكر ولالتقدير


----------



## علي المحيش (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو مساعدتي في تعلم صيانة واصلاح وكشف العطلات في جهاز تكييف وتبريد السيارات واذا يوجد كتب تعليمية او مواقع بالعربي للتعليم ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## s_love_story2001 (11 يناير 2009)

لو عاندك مجموعة من اسطوانات الفريون المختلفة بانواعها وغير موجود عليها اى خصائص ولا معرفة نوع الفريون الى بداخلها كيف اتعرف على نوع الفريون الموجود داخل الاسطوانات


----------



## الخليفة (12 يناير 2009)

*استبدال الزيت في محرك روتاري*

السلام عليكم يا أخ محمد ...
لدي المشكلة التالية ... لدي مكيف قطعتين يصدر صوت ضجيج عالي من القطعة الخارجية ... قمت بتثبيت المحرك بشكل جيد ... و لكني حين قلبت المحرك بعد فك المصفاة السوداء لم ينزل زيت " كان هناك كسر سابق في نقطة دخول انبوب السحب للمحرك و بالتالي تسرب الزيت ".. قمت بزيادة الزيت فزاد الصوت ... كيف أقوم بتفريغ الزيت و معايرته من جديد . .. و هل يمكن أن يكون الضجيج من البلف العاكس أو الكابلوري أو أسباب أخرى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng. Aiman (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال ويا ريت تقدر تجاوبني مع تزويدي بمرجع للمعادلة
يطلب في تصميم المستشفيات ان تكون بعض المناطق Positive or Negative Pressure ويتم التحكم بذلك عن طريق SA & RA & EX
ولكن عندما يطلب ان تكون منطقة مثلا 
15Pa+ او مثلا 20Pa-
فما هي المعادلة التى استطيع استخدامها مع طرح مثال ان امكن؟


----------



## eng_amirayousef (27 يناير 2009)

انا عندي مشكله وياريت المساعده عاوزه افهم الpiping design


----------



## ABO-RAWAD (27 يناير 2009)

*نحن نعمل على مشروع لعمل مكيف يعمل بواسطة غاز الأمونيا 

بدأنا بالعمل وحصلنا على التخطيط الكروكي للمشروع... وعندما بدأنا باحضار القطع اللازمة للمشروع 

توقفنا عند نقطة أبعاد وأقطار وأنواع الأنابيب وارتباطها بمعدل التدفق والضغط .. والتي تؤثر في 

القدرة على التبريد من عدمه...فهل هناك طرية لحساب الأقطار أو أي معادلة تربط التدفق بالأقطار ..

ومن لديه خبرة في الموضوع بشكل عام ...أو أي اقتراحات تساعدنا بذلك.

وما هي الأجواء التي يجب أن يعمل تحتها الأمونيا من ضغط وحرارة ومعدل التدفق المطلوب والذي 

يعطينا التبريد المطلوب..

كلي أمل في مساعدتكم مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير مقدماً*


----------



## سيد عدوى (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورمة الله وبركاته 
انا اريد اخذ دورة عملية فى التبريد والتكييف 
سيد عدوى مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## نصرخالد (28 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم نصر خالد مهندس ارجوافدتنى عنطرق اختبار وحدات (fcu.ahu)طرق استلامه من المقاول والتجريب وكذلك هلمن طريقه لحساب (flow rate ) الماره بمواسي التبريد وطرق اختبار الدكت وشكرا


----------



## urgent_wama (31 يناير 2009)

انا عاوز برنامج لحساب الاحمال الحراريه ممكن ت


----------



## urgent_wama (31 يناير 2009)

ممكن تبعتلى برنامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية واريد ايضا كتالوجات لقطع غيار


----------



## salem saleh (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز
انا اريد منك حساب الاحمال التبريديه لغرفه موضحا جميع الاحتمالات والجداول المطلوبة


----------



## وليد الدليمي بن خا (9 فبراير 2009)

المهندس برو قال:


> يريت لو فى عند اى حد سؤال فأنا جاهز للغجابه ويريت اكون عند حسن ظنكم بيا
> 
> وان شاء الله احاول افيدكم على قد ماقدر وان شاء الله مايكونشى فى اى اخطاء
> منى ةغن كانت هناك اى اخطاء فمنى ومن الشيطان ولكنى سوف احاول جاهدا على تقديم المساعده لمن
> ...


 الاخ العزيز المطلوب مني حساب كمية الهواء المبرد (cfm) لقاعة رياضية بابعاد (50*15 وبارتفاع 14 متر) وفتحات الهواء المجهز هي على ارتفاع 6 متر هل ادخل في حساباتي حجم القاعة كلها على ارتفاع 14 متر ام حجمها على ارتفاع فتحات الهواء وشكرا


----------



## moonshine (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود.......وياريت تتكلمون علىصيانة واعطال منظومة التبريد المركزي الي اكثر من 5 طن وكيفيةمعرفة الحجم وطريقة الصيانة ياريت اخوان خصوصا نوع كارير


----------



## emhdisam (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لتعاونك
لدي سؤال في التكييف كيف احسب حمل التسرب في حال استخدام ستار هوائي من الباب


----------



## محمد حسن محمد عمر (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم,اخواني الافاضل نحن مجموعة من الطلبة نريد نعمل مصنع ثلج مصغر ,حيث يتطلب ذلك دراسة عن احمال التبريد للمصنع ,افيدونا عن كيفية حساب الاحمال للمصنع,مع العلم انة يتوفر لنا ضاغط 2طن,ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## djilalidokkar (28 فبراير 2009)

j'ai un projet de pfe sur"dimensionnement d'instalation de climatisation d'un hôtel" si il ya des aides 
merciiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ابومحمدالمهندس (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
كيف يمكن تحديد الon coil و الoff coil وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## basher1971 (17 مارس 2009)

الى الاستاذ الكريم في اعطاء المعلومات العلمية والعملية الناتجة عن خبرة واضحة وجلية. اشكرك اولا ثم اتقدم اليك بطلبي حول نظام التبريد الامتصاصي لثلاجة الكترولكس ( electrolux refregrator ) التي تم اختراعها من قبل السويديين كارل منترز و بلاتزرفون بلاتنعندما كانا طالبين , لذلك ارجو منك ان ترفدني بكل ماتعرفه حول هذا الموضوع من معلومات علمية وعملية سواء كتب او مخططات لتوضيح دورة التبريد بالالوان وشكرا مع التقدير


----------



## bmw12310 (17 مارس 2009)

*رجاء*

اريد جدول تحويل درجات الحراره من المئويه الى البرطانيه و الفرهنهيت و لكم من جزيل الشكر و العرفان :18:


----------



## ابو سند الصمادي (20 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت عندي مشكله في جهاز تكييف مركزي فيه نظامين 2 systems ...المشكله انه النظام الاول يعمل بشكل جيد اما النظام الثاني لا يعمل بشكل جيد...ما المشكلة


----------



## سنان محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

ارى ان هذه الموضوع قد وصل الى نهايته , اما ان يعود الاخ pro الى اجابة اسئلة الزملاء او ان يقوم الاخوة المشرفون بأحالة الا سئلة الى شخص اخر او ان يتم غلق المشاركة في هذا القسم حتى لايضيع السائلون وقتهم في انتظار ردود لن تصل , هذا رأئي 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## وسيم اللامي (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
قمت بتحميل برنامج block load ولكن لم يشتغل فما هو السبب هل البرنامج يحتاج الى برنامج لتشغيلة واذا كان البرنامج له علاقة ببرنامج اوتوكاد احتاج تحميل برنامج اوتوكاد 
الموضوع في غاية الاهمية لان لدية مقابلة في شركة كارير ولابد ان اتدرب على البرنامج قبل موعد المقابلة


----------



## ابومروان (21 أغسطس 2009)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لماذا عند اطفاء المكيف واعادة تشغيله مباشرة غالبا ينحرق ((المنصهر)) الي في مفتاح التشغيل؟؟

ارجووووووووووووك التفصيل في الاجابة سواء ميكانيكا او كهربه


----------



## حمودي عموري (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم لدي سؤال واتمنى ان اجد الجواب عندك 
ما الفرق بين حمل تبريد الحيز وحمل ملف التبريد وهل هما متساويان


----------



## روزاما المراغى (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكلة مهولة..الكمبرسور يفصل بسرعة وصوت وكأن انبوبة غاز تفرغ غازا فسسسسسسس يصدر من الجهاز
بالاضافة أن مروحة الكمبرسور لاتعمل ما المشكلة؟


----------



## ابو سند الصمادي (22 أغسطس 2009)

روزاما.....لقد ذكرتي المشكله و هي عدم تشغيل مروحة الكندنسر


----------



## emhdisam (22 أغسطس 2009)

حمودي حمل الحيز دائما اصغر من حمل الملف لان حمل الحيز هو مجموع مايتم تلقيه الحيز من حرارة سواء انارة او اشخاص او تجهيزات اما حمل الملف فهو الحل السابق مضاف له الحمل الناتج عن مروحة التغذية و ارتفاع درجة حرارة الهواء في الدكتات و شكر


----------



## حمودي عموري (24 أغسطس 2009)

emhdisam قال:


> حمودي حمل الحيز دائما اصغر من حمل الملف لان حمل الحيز هو مجموع مايتم تلقيه الحيز من حرارة سواء انارة او اشخاص او تجهيزات اما حمل الملف فهو الحل السابق مضاف له الحمل الناتج عن مروحة التغذية و ارتفاع درجة حرارة الهواء في الدكتات و شكر


شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه الاجابة وجزاك الله خبرا لكن عتدي سؤال هل موقع المروحة في المنظومة ممكن ان يؤثر على الكسب الحراري اي مكانها امام او خلف ملف التبريد وكذلك المحرك . وشكرا


----------



## altieap (1 سبتمبر 2009)

لدي جهاز تبريد ليبرت واعاني من مشكلة تكون ثلج


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه بارك الله فيك


----------



## منتضر (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم . انا طالب مرحلة رابعة قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ومشروع تخرجي هو دراسة خواص الهواء ( psychrometric chart ) اي قياس enthalpy,dry bulb temperature,
wet bulb temperature,speciefic humidity, ...الخ ..
ارجو من المتخصصين في هندسة التبريد والتكييف ان يرسلوا لي اي رسومات للمخطط او بحث يفيدني في المشروع باسرع وقت ممكن ..
مع جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## unionmotor (7 يناير 2010)

عندي جهاز 1 طن صيني المشكلة في الحامي heating
البارد في الصيف كان ممتاز بس الحامي لا يعمل الا بنسبة 15 بالمية
يعني هواء دافئ قليلا مائل الى البرودة قمت بعمل الاتي...

1. فحص الغاز على الحامي والبارد 60 بارد 350 حامي
2. الصمام العاكس يعكس والكمبروسر شغال والمراوح بتطلع هواء بارد جدا
3. الماسورة العريضة حامية جدا جدا في الوحدة الخارجية
4.وثم شحنت غاز عدة مرات مع مراعاة عمل فاكوم هواء وعدة انواع فريون .هارب وصيني وهندي

وكله على الفاضي 
هواء دافئ قليلا والحرارة لا ترتفع عن 22 على الجهاز

ارجو ان تجدولي حل لهذة المشكلة بالله عليكم ولكم جزيل الشكر بالتفصيل ان امكن .......


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع متميز جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

ممكن اخي الفاضل ذكر كيفية شحن الفريون بالخطوات


----------



## el3anteel1313 (8 يناير 2010)

relation between pump working pressure & pump head
& if i want select a pump it will depend on the pump head or pump head +pump working pressure


----------



## عبدالرحمن القرني (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوي العزيز انا والله عندي اسئله . واذا جاوبتني اكون ممنونك 

ماهي الحسابات الازمه اخذها قبل عمل نظام تكييف كامل في مبنى كبير كاالكليات مثلا وشكرا


----------



## emmamx2010 (30 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



يوجد تكييف كارير بلاتينيوم 3.5 حصان كان لا يعمل جيدا الكفاءه ضعيفه وبعد عمل الصيانه اللازمة للوحده الداخيه والوحده الخارجية من تنظيفات وبعد تركيب الجهاز ما زالت الكفاءه ضعيه 

المشكله ان مقاس الكابلري لهاذا الجهاز 064 والطول 56 سم 2 مخرج 
ولكن مقاس الكابلري غير متوفر 
فارجو ان يكون هناك كابلري بديل لهاذا الكابلري 
اكون شاكرا لحضارتك اذا وجدت مقاس كابلري بديل وكم يكون طول هذا الكابلري البديل 

شكرا لحضرتك*


----------



## zabusnina (31 مارس 2010)

thank you may Allah reward you


----------



## atak_0000 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم

عندي سؤال عندي مكيف سقف كلفونيتر سبلت حجم 2طن ولا يوجد به اي سلك كهربائي اريد تمديد الوحده من جديد الرجاء المساعده طبعا الوحده الخارجيه والداخليه مشيول منها كل شي كهربائي من اسلاك وكبسترات وثيرموس وخلافه


الرجاء ممن لديه القدره الرد على موضوعي وباسرع وقت ممكن وشكرا لتعاون
*


----------



## بحر الدين القامدي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

سوالي لو سمحت هو 
1/معدل سريان وسيط التبريد في اجهزة تكييف السيارات (اي نوع)كم
2/كمية الحراره البياخده المكيف في الساعه بتساوي كم (لنفس نوع السياره)
وتقبل شكري مسبقا
بحر


----------



## sdra (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز ممكن تشرح الفرق بين التبريد المركزي وair washer وشو هو فوائد ومساؤى كل منها و متى نستعمل كل واحدة بيهم و ممك اعطائي اسم برنامج جيد جدا في حساب الاحمال الحرارية وان وجد البرنامج كان احسن مع وضع كيفية تنزيل البرنامج رجاءاوكيف نعرف الغرفة قياس4*4 كم طن يحتاج وممكن معرفة قياس الاحمال الحرارية في الجملونات اي السقيفات الحديدية وشكرا جزيلا

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## sdra (14 نوفمبر 2010)

قبل ايام سألت سوالا رجاءا اين اجد الجواب


----------



## الرحال الحزين (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ارغب من شخصكم الكريم تفضل والتكرم على المساعده وشكرآ
1- ارغب في الحصوال على طريقه تحديد اطراف السرعات والكمن بطريق القراه
2- ارغب في الحصوال على طريقه تحديد اطراف الضاغط c r s بلغه العربيه 
3-امل ارسال الطريقه الي اميلي المسجل [email protected] لديكم وشكرآ 
ارجو من الله ان يجعلها في موزين حسناتكم


----------



## سيف علي سيفوطي (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن شرح توضحي بالصور من اجل شراء ماكنة شحن للمكيفات الشباكية


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي العزيز اريد اعرف أحجام الظواغط وانواعها التابعة الى وحدات التبريد المنزلية ( ايركوندشن ...سبليت ) لوجود انواع واشكال كثيرة في الاسواق 
وما هي افضل الانواع ومن اي منشأ
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيشه (17 نوفمبر 2010)

عزيزي ارجو التوضيح مالفرق بين فاصل الزيت trapوفاصل الزيت separator


----------



## تكنوولوجي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

_مرحبا_
_اني طالب عندي مشروع تخرج يتكلم على_
_ العوازل المستخدمة في التبريد والتكييف_
_ اتمنى ان تعطوني كل ما موجود عن مشروعي_
_ من شرح و صور ومخططات وجداول _
_ و مواصفات وغيرها ._
_ واكون شاكر الكم فضلكم اخواني_


----------



## علي الشمرتي (2 يناير 2011)

ارجو بحث مختصر عن الظواغط
:18:


----------



## mehrawy (17 يناير 2011)

الأخوة الكرام فى المنتدي أقوم بتصميم جهاز سحب الغازات والأبخرة fumehoodبمختبر كيميائي وابعاده هى 75×70×200سم وسركب عليه شفلط هواء لسحب الخار والغازات النتاتجة اثناء عمليات التسخين والغليان لمحاليل كيميائية ضارة للتنفس ويلزم سحب تلك الأبخرة من خلال شفاط blower عبرانبوب من pvc قطر 8 بوصة لأن الدكت لا يصلح حيث أن هذه الأبخرة أكالة corrosive ومعظمها ابخرة احماض معدنية والمطلوب هو كيفية اختيار شفاط هواء يتناسب لهذا التصميم بحيث يوكن الشفط كافى لعدم خروج تلك الأبخرة خارج الجهاز ولايكون ايضا الشفط اقوي من الازم فيكون سببا فى خلق ظروف غير مناسبة أثناء التجارب أو لا يعمل على انطفاء اللهب داخله(لهب بنزن) وكذلك لمن لديه الاجابة شاكرا لابد أن يضع في الحسبان مواصافات مناسبة لريشة البلور لأن الأبخرة كما اسلفت أكالة corrosive , ولكم تحياتي كيميائي / منتصر علي


----------



## نور123 (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي مكيف يونيون طن ونصف بي ضاغظ ميتسوبيشي /ph33/محروق بدي ابداه بضاغط lg شو قياس البدل


----------



## eng - mahmoud (17 يناير 2011)

لوعندك اى معلومات عن التشلير يريت تفدنى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## $ابراهيم$ (17 يناير 2011)

عايز اعرف كيف ياخذو قياس البراد بالقدم


----------



## طارق 007 (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال اذا سمحتو انا عايز اعمل ثلاجة تبريد 10*10 وارتفاع 5 متر اريد معرفة جهاز التبريد هيكون كام حصان علي هذه المساحة وثلاجة تجميد 6*6 وارتفاع 5 متر كم حصان ايضا سوف تحتاج معي العلم ان موقع الثلاجات في اسيوط وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 يناير 2011)

لوعندك أي معلومات عن التشيلر الحلزوني أرجو الإفادة
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الحوتid (18 يناير 2011)

عندي سوال اذا ممكن
غرفة فريزر نوع الغاز 404 كم ضغط فريون 404 هل هو 40 بي اس اي


----------



## عبدالمهيمن1 (18 يناير 2011)

السلا م عليكم انا عندى مكيف الجى الطرف الخارجى فيه المروحه تدور بالعكس مع انا تركيب الخيوط صحيح ارجوكم


----------



## المحمودين (21 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم أرجو الافادة أنا أبيع ثلج في الكويت وأحتاج لطريقة لعمل الثلج في البيت طلبت ماكينة صانعة للثلج ولكنها لا تسع في البيت وجدت شركة تبيع جهاز بمبلغ عالي تسمى تبريد مفاجئ وأخرى في شركة ثانية بمبلغ بسيط ولكن الشركة الأولى تثلج القالب بنصف ساعة والشركة الثانية تثلجه بحوالي ستة ساعات كما قالوا لي في الشركة ارجو الرد فانا بأمس الحاجة لمساعدتكم يا اخوان وأريد أن أعرف ما الفرق بينهما وما الفرق عموما بين الثلاجة البيتية والفريزر البيتي
*


----------



## منار غازى (24 يناير 2011)

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عندى مشكلة مع جميع الأجهزة الكهربية في منزلي وخصوصا التكييف بسسب الانخفاض المفاجئ للتيار في العمارة قمنا بتوصيل مفتاح أتوماتيك للتكييف بعد احتراق الفيشة الموصلة به واستمر في العمل لمدة 4 أشهر بدون مشاكل ثم ألان بدا فى النزول واطفاء المكيف كل ربع ساعة تقريبا مع ارتفاع فى حرارة جسم المفتاح


----------



## tech.hani (24 يناير 2011)

how to choose humidifier,& also type of humidifier


----------



## كمال تلاوي (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كيف ممكن أعرف مقاس فالات صمامات التمدد 
للتبريد حتى حرارة 0
وحرارة مافوق 0
وكيف أعرف مقاسات صمامات التمدد
ضروري جدا 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## كمال تلاوي (25 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أرجوا معرفة كيف أعرف 
مقاس فلات صمامات التمدد
للحرارة فوق الصفر 
وللحرارة تحت الصفر
وكيف تتم معرفة إختيار 
صمامات التمدد


جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## jamal742 (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اسئل عن موضوع كيفية معرفة سمك اي كابل كهربائي حسابيا


----------



## عبدالله شطي (29 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كيف اعرف عطل المكيف البكاج وكيفا اكتشفه


----------



## حمدان 99 (29 يناير 2011)

سؤال عن كيفية استخدام برنامج absim لحساب الدورة الامتصاصية نامل المساعدة او اي برامج ايسر من هذا البرنامج و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمدان 99 (29 يناير 2011)

*ليبيا*

سؤال عن برامج حساب الدورة الامتصاصية و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## bassel_86 (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم, أريد أن أسأل عن عزل الداكت في قاعة مبردة بواسطة الAHU, فهل نعزل الfresh air duct, أو الexhaust duct, مع العلم أن هذين الإثنين موجودون بالإضافة إلى القاعة, داخل منور باتجاه سطح المبنى.


----------



## القلب الودود (26 مارس 2011)

أنا عايز كل ما شيء عن التشيللرات


----------



## memo engineer (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااااااااته احب اثني عللا اخواني العرب باحلا منتدى والله العظيم
والله مالي غنا عنكم يامهندسين ربي لايحرمني منكم
اناااا عندي مشروع absorbtion cooling by solar energy
والمهم والله العظيم يادوب قدرت ولقيت ثلاجة بالحراج ابزوربشن لكن الدكتور يباني اطلعله اcycle
وبحث بحث بحث والله العظيم مولاقي شي فتكفلا ياخواني لاتبخلو عليهااااااااااااااااا باي معلومة ولكم جزيل شكري وعاااااااااذي في الحرم المكي يالله ياكريم

فتى مكة البار

elektrosutsse
italy company


----------



## م/شريف حامد (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا عايز اسأل في التهوية السؤال هو عندي مصنع قش ارز يتم تحويلة الي خشب وعايز اعمل blower لنقل حبيبات القش الصغيرة (فيبر)الي غرفة للتجميع المشكلة عندي انا شغال في شركة تصنيع وحدات المناولة و المراوح وانا شغال في المراوح بس هل الموحة تنفع ولا اية ولا لا زم blower HP الامر عاجل ومهم جدا وشكرا


----------



## محمد ريحاوي (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لدي سؤال مهم لي وللجميع ارجو الاجابه عليه من قبلكم او من من الاساتذه الكرام
السؤال هو ::
أتاني رجل صاحب مصنع بلاستيك اي لديه مكنات لصناعه صناديق البلاستيك المستخدمه لتعبئه الفواكه وطلب مني ان اصنع له تشلر ماء لتبريد القالب في المكنه وتبريد الزيت
عن طريق تشلر تبريد موديل (ايس بانك) اي خزان معزول بداخله مواسير نحاسيه بطول مناسب للاستطاعه المطلوبه ووحده تكثيف
مع العلم ان استطاعه مكنه البلاستيك هي 450 غرام
فهل من مجيب بكيفيه حساب الاستطاعه اللازمه لهذا التشلر من كمبرسور ومكثف وطول الانابيب النحاسيه ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكن محمد ريحاوي


----------



## info007 (27 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا عايز اعرف عند تبديل الفريون r410a الموجود فيها هل يوجد مشكلة عند الظاغط في ذالك ماذا يتطلب مني ان افعل هل سيتسبب لي في مشاكل في كامل الجهاز ام لا. وشكراا


----------



## koko96 (27 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
 انا عندى تكييف باور سيبليت 2.25 حصان( بارد و دافىء ) تم تركيبه من 5 سنين .... بدا منذ عام يفصل تلقائيا و قبل ان يفصل بوقت تبدا اللمبة المكتوب فوقها ( indicator ) تنير و تنطفىء تنير و تنطفىء 4 مرات و كأنه انذار بأنه سيفصل مع العلم بأن قدرته على التبريد ممتازة و انا لاحظت بأنه منذ ان شغلته دافىء و هو بدأ يفصل ....
 ارجو المساعدة و شكرا :]*​


----------



## مسؤل الصيانه (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشكركم على كل ماتبذلونه في هذا الصرح الشامخ واتمنى ان اجد ضالتي هنااااا 

واجهتني عدة مشاكل في التكييف المركزي (التشيلرات ) وهي انني اعمل في منطقة قريبه من البحر (الرطوبه ) وفي فصل الصيف وعند زيادة درجات الحراراه تحدث المشكله العظمى وهي :
التبريد يكون داخل المبني عالي ولكن يخرج الماء من فتحات التهويه فما الحل ؟ 

ولدي سوال اخرى يخص وحدات fcu : 
عندما يكون التبريد لمدة ساعد وبعد ذلك يتوقف التبريد فما المشكله علما بانها تكررت اكثر من مره ؟ 


انا اعمل حاليا بنفس المجال ولكن للاسف انني نسيت كل المعلومات الخاصه بالتبريد والتكييف فما العمل لكي استرجع تلك المعلومات وعلى الاقل التى تخص التكييف المركزي 
ولكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## baraa harith (29 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ما هو معامل التنويع وكم قيمته
وعندي محل للملابس اريد حساب حمل التبريد له مساحته 311م2 ارتفاع السقف الثانوي 3م 
طول الضلع الاول20 م بدون اي فتحة للباب او الشباك مبني من البلوك
طول الضلع الثاني 15م من الزجاج الخفيف التضليل 
طول الضلع الثالث17,5 م من الزجاج مع وجود باب 3م مفتوح دائما
طول الضلع الرابع 15م من الزجاج مع وجود باب 3م مفتوح دائما والمحل كله بالظل طابق وسط
كمية الانارة 106 مصباح هالوجين سعة كل مصباح 75 واط ومعدل تواجد الاشخاص 8 اشخاص
مع العلم ان طريقة التبريد المفروض استعمالها هي تشلر موجود في نفس الطابق يغذي المحلات المجاورة
كم طن تبريد يحتاج هذا المحل مع جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## ماهر بيرقدار (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي ياريت تشرحلنا عن نظام vrv


----------



## منقذ الاعماق (1 أغسطس 2011)

*بين 40 طن او 2 طن * 20*

انا عندي سؤال عن اختيار 
عندي مساحة تحتاج 40 طن 

مكن اني اختار 40 طن وحده مركزية 

او اني اختار 2 طن * 20 

ما هو الافضل من ناحية 
1-التكلفة البدائية 
2-التكلفة التشغيلية 
3-الصيانة 
4-قطع الغيار 

احتاج الاجابة بالحسابات


----------



## منتظر عبد الكاظم (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ماهو سبب عطل المتسعة في السبلت يونت للقسم الخارجي


----------



## rana khalifa (9 أغسطس 2011)

احتاج الى طريقة سريعة لحساب الاحمال وغيرها من الحسابات لانجاز مشروع تكييف مركزي


----------



## waleed khatab (10 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو من السادة الافاضل المساعدة فى كيفية اختيار طول وقطر الكابلرى المناسب لقدرة الكباس او ازا كان هناك 
جداول دا السؤال الاول اما الثانى كيفية تحديد سعة الكابستور المناسب الى قدرة الكباس


----------



## hany. (3 نوفمبر 2011)

عطل فى شيلر على 4 step controller زغير موجود بالسوق نظرا لتقادم الجهاز اريد حلا للمشكلة


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (3 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤال 
انا عندي مشكله بسلم المشروع مركزي بس الصوت عالي اعمل ايه 
مع العلم ان كميات الهواء تمام


----------



## toktok66 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد محمد نجيب قال:


> سؤال
> انا عندي مشكله بسلم المشروع مركزي بس الصوت عالي اعمل ايه
> مع العلم ان كميات الهواء تمام


 
*ياريت تحدد اكثر صوت ايه؟ صفاره -تخبيط- همهمه*

راجع تعليق الدكت
راجع الجيدج بتاع الدكت 
راجع اذا كنت مركب عزل داخلي للدكت
راجع المسافات بين الدكت وباقي التركيبات في السقف الساقط((يمكن تكون ماسوره او دكت تاني لازق في الدكت وبيعمل صوت خبط))


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (4 نوفمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> *ياريت تحدد اكثر صوت ايه؟ صفاره -تخبيط- همهمه*
> 
> راجع تعليق الدكت
> راجع الجيدج بتاع الدكت
> ...


 
الصوت صوت همهمه 
تعليق الداكت مضبوط 
الجيدج مضبوط مافيش اش تركيبات سايره مع الداكت


----------



## محمدنبوي (9 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## shuseen (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*r407c*

الاخ الفاضل 
اريد بعض المعلومات عن الفريون 407
وطريقة الشحن هل هي الطريقة العاديه ام طريقة شحن 410
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## shuseen (9 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد محمد نجيب قال:


> سؤال
> انا عندي مشكله بسلم المشروع مركزي بس الصوت عالي اعمل ايه
> مع العلم ان كميات الهواء تمام



ممكن مقاسات الدكت
والصوت الموجودعند خروج الهواء عند اول جريلة ام فين بالضبط


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن2011 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا عندي فكرة مشروع لانشاء غاز الفريون في المملكه السعوديه في المنطقه الشرقيه...
ارجو حساب التكلفه المبدأيه للمشروع والجدوى الاقتصاديه له...


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (12 نوفمبر 2011)

إذا كنا سنقوم بحساب احمال التبريد بأى من البرامج الشهيرة متى نستخدم وهل ضرورى استخدام خرائط السيكرومترى؟


----------



## M.E.T.A.L.L.I.C.A (12 نوفمبر 2011)

لماذا تستخدم الدكت ذات المقطع المستطيل في تمرير الهواء , بينما تستخدم الانابيب ذات المقطع الدائري في تمرير الماء في منظومات التدفئة , برهن ذلك رياضيا ؟ مع اعطاء مثال للحالتين


----------



## amorhammadi (23 ديسمبر 2011)

إحتياطات السلامة قبل و بعدإشتغال الدارة التبريدية


----------



## علاء اللامي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم محتاج بحث حول اجهزة القياس في قسم التبريد مع الصورة اذا ممكن مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## رامي السريحين (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مكيف 2طون نوع ناشونال جديد 
المشكله بشتغل عالحامي منتاز وبعد ساعه تقريبا بفصل وبتضهر عشاشه e5
واحيانا بشغله عل الحامي بتشتغل الكمبريسير دقيقه وبفصل وبعملها اكثر من مره والوحده الداخليه ما بتشتغل نهائي بس الكمبريسير ودقيقه وبفصل 
الغاز 300 
الكهربا 230
والمكيف جديد ارجو الحل مع الشكر


----------



## gasem333 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*سؤال*

صممت سخان كهربائي فوري ..لكن المشكلة الماء الساخن الخارج مكهرب ...ما هو حل المشكلة؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## mbelgasem (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اما بعد عندي سؤال عن اللوحات التكييف قطعتين هل ممكن صيانتها وهل توجد دورات في صيانة للوحات الالكتروينة الخاصة بالمكيفات وفي امكان يمكن ان نتعلم صيانة اللوحات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## noar202 (12 يناير 2012)

كيف يضاف حمل الفريش اير الى حمل غرفه معينه.. مثلا عندي غرفه حملها الحراري 5 طن تبريد وبحاجه الى 30% فريش اير فكيف احسب الحمل الاضافي للفريش اير


----------



## عبدالرازق دش (25 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن لو سمحتو توصيلة الاسلاك لوحدة تكيف lg 2.25


----------



## waleed cd (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ال سوال ومش عارف اسال ازاى حديث عهد بالانتر نت


----------



## MAHTALK (8 سبتمبر 2012)

با شا انا عندي سؤال في التشلر 
ماهي المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في غسيل دارة الشلر وماهي المحابس المستخدمة في دارة الشلر 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## نسيم حامد (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد ان اسآلك عن انواع اللحام المستخدمة في لحام بيبات البلاك استيل المستخدمة في نظام التشلير بشكل فنيو نوع الرود واوصافه وكيف يتم ذلك 
وشكرا


----------



## معتصم العسيلي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

P-V diagram for vapor compression refrigeration cycle
R 717
وكيفية رسمه والتعامل معه وما فائدته
وشكرا الكم


----------



## Mahmoud Goda (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو معرفة الحمل الحرارى الناتج من اجهزة الاشعة فى المستشفيات


----------



## أبا سارة (25 فبراير 2013)

*سؤال جدي الى الاخوه الاعزاء حول تحويل ثلاجات تعمل ب فريون 12 الى 134*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حول تحويل ثلاجات تعمل ب فريون 12 الى 134
الرجاء بيان كيف اتعامل مع ثلاجات تعمل ب r12 وفقدت ضواغط 12 وتوفرت 134 
1/ هناك من يقول استعمل ار 134 مع ضاغط 134 وينتهي الموضوع 
2/ هناك من يقول بدل الانبوبة الشعرية اضافة الضاغط والفريون 
الرجاء النصيحة مع توضيح هل الشعرية ل ار 12 قطرها اوسع او اضيق من قطر الشعرية الخاصة ب 134 
مع الشكر


----------

